# Filing 189 visa, few doubts pls help



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

Sharing my doubts with a wider audience(already shared with 189 awaiting CO thread), Please help clarify these as i need to bring this to closure

1. Wife has done her grad and postgrad in english but schooling in hindi(her 10th, 12th marksheet is in hindi), would that cause a problem for functional english requirement? I have letter from Grad Uni, should i take one from PG Uni as well.

2. Do we need to mention that wife has been known with her maiden name in the past for the question where it asks if previously known by other name?

3. ACS has only assessed me for TL position throughout my career but ofcourse i have held other roles like SE, SSE etc. Should i detail out these positions in my employment history?

4. For my new role of a PM which is not assessed by ACS which i have included in EOI and now visa form, what should i answer for the question" is the role related to your nominated occupation" which is analyst programmer?

5. regarding addresses lived in the past i think it is asking for only outside india and that too last permanent address and time lived in that address only. can someone pls confirm.

6. I have lived for around 1 month in couple of countries in hotels for IT Business, do i really need to add them to the address list? Actually i dont even remember the names?

7. Passport scan that we share, is it of all non blank pages or only 1st and last page?

8. In the entire 189 visa filing process is there anywhere i need to share my wifes 12th and 10th marksheet for any reasons?

Thanks again.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi josh.machine,

1. A letter from university is perfect. Note that the program must have a duration of at least two years, otherwise get the second letter as well:



> Evidence of a trade, diploma or higher qualification awarded by an institution in or outside Australia which *involved at least two years of full-time study* and all instruction was in *English.*


See: Proof of Functional English

2. Yes, provide the maiden name here. 

3. You should provide a complete employment history, even if some work periods are unrelated to your nominated occupation. 

4. It's better to say "no", because then you don't need to get a reference letter . It's also safer to only claim work experience points for periods that ACS has deemed "skilled". 

5. There is a section in form 80 where you should list your previous addresses in your home country (last 10 years I think). The questions are usually written _very_ clearly. 

6. They ask for a complete travel history but will mostly screen for trips to countries that may pose a possible security/terrorism threat. We wrote things like "2004: Multiple short trips to <County> (<City>) for business meetings.") in Section J of Form 80. That was more than sufficient. 

7. We scanned the ID page and all pages with stamps. 

8. No, except maybe if you claim partner points and they were part of the documents sent in for assessment. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi josh.machine,
> 
> 1. A letter from university is perfect. Note that the program must have a duration of at least two years, otherwise get the second letter as well:
> 
> ...


Thanks that helps solve one tension about functional english for spouse. I have not yet finished my online visa filing hence havent had a look at form 80.

Pls find my questions inline.


----------



## josh.machine (Aug 4, 2011)

bump


----------



## altius (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi All,

My EOI got selected on July 1st 2013. Now I am planning to start filling my visa. I have a few doubts reagrding the same. 

1. We have all our documents from India. Do we have to get all the documents certified as true copy by a notary from India. We are planning to take it to India and get it certified. Will this be okay?

2. The agent has given us a list of documents to be "duly notarized". This includes salary slips, form 16, bank statements etc. Is all this really required apart from the work experience letters we have already submitted for ACS?

3. I have done engineering so for academic documents do we have to attach 10th, 12th, and each semester(8 semesters) marklist of engineering or is the degree certificate alone sufficient?

4. We have a work experience document from Dubai. Is it okay if we notarise it from India? We are currently settled in Dubai can our passports be attested by a Indian notary?

5. What is the process for PCC from Dubai and Medicals in Dubai.

Please do help us out. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

*Questions while filling visa application*

1)National Identity documents - Will Passport do ?There is no mention of passport in the dropdown. Should i select 'National identity document' and enter passport details
2)Usual country of residence - right now i am in UK for past 2 years but i will go to india in April.
So should i put here UK or India ? All my current contact details are of UK only. Out of past 5 years , i have been in UK for 4 years.
3)Non-migrating dependent family members - Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents? - Do i need to mention my parents here even though they aren't dependent on me?
4) Has this applicant undertaken a health examination for an Australian visa in the last 12 months? - I haven't done so, so is it ok to put 'No' here and then get the Meds done one CO asks?
5) Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level immediately before lodging this application? -
I have been employed for 10 years but ACS had deducted 4 years which makes it 6 years so should i select '5 years out of 10 years' or '8 years out of 10 years' from dropdown?
6)Is this employment related to the nominated position? - i have got 10 years of experience but ACS deducted 4 years 
so should i enter all the 10 years of experience and put relevant experience as 6 years and 4 years as not relevant (though it is in the same field)
7) Spouse experience - I am not claiming points for my spouse even though she is employed, so should i fill her employment details or is it fine if i don't fill as she hasn't got the relieving letters from her previous organizations
so if any document is needed later on for her proof of employment then i may not be able to provide
8) Spouse functional english - My wife hasn't given IELTS but she has got a letter from her university that the medium of teaching was english.
Where should i attach this letter ? 
9) In some of the threads, it is mentioned to upload evidence of age .At what stage is that required ? because i didn't get that question while filling the application. And is the Passport ok as an evidence or do i need to attach the high school marksheet ?
10) Degree- Do i just need to put the Bachelor degree and marksheet as proof of education beyond SSC or the high school and intermediate one as well?


----------



## surikolluru (Jan 31, 2012)

bravehart said:


> 1)National Identity documents - Will Passport do ?There is no mention of passport in the dropdown. Should i select 'National identity document' and enter passport details
> 2)Usual country of residence - right now i am in UK for past 2 years but i will go to india in April.
> So should i put here UK or India ? All my current contact details are of UK only. Out of past 5 years , i have been in UK for 4 years.
> 3)Non-migrating dependent family members - Does the applicant have any dependent family members not travelling to Australia who are not
> ...


hi Bravehart, 

Could you let me know if you have got the answer for questions 2 and 3. What did you mention for usual country of residence? Is non migrating dependent family members an issue because CO may ask medicals or pcc for them as well. 

Regards,
Sk


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

surikolluru said:


> hi Bravehart,
> 
> Could you let me know if you have got the answer for questions 2 and 3. What did you mention for usual country of residence? Is non migrating dependent family members an issue because CO may ask medicals or pcc for them as well.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I am putting my usual country of residence as India as i will be lodging my application in mid march and in april, i will be in India.
for number 3, i have stated No.


----------



## surikolluru (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks. Exactly I am also decided on same options. Also in previous countries of residence, duration for only last permanent address is entered or complete duration in that country?

By the way, why are you waiting for Mid March?

Regards,
SK


----------



## bravehart (Aug 22, 2013)

surikolluru said:


> Thanks. Exactly I am also decided on same options. Also in previous countries of residence, duration for only last permanent address is entered or complete duration in that country?
> 
> By the way, why are you waiting for Mid March?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I had some of my documents in India which i need to get notorised so waiting .Also the Meds cost 250GBP pp in UK whereas in india it is 6000 INR which is a considerable difference.


----------



## surikolluru (Jan 31, 2012)

bravehart said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had some of my documents in India which i need to get notorised so waiting .Also the Meds cost 250GBP pp in UK whereas in india it is 6000 INR which is a considerable difference.



Thank you Braveheart for ur response. All the best for ur grant, do not wait for CO, better complete medicals. Just an advice looking at ur signature.

Rgds,
Sk


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Please clarify my doubts below. I am finalizing my visa Application as my Visa invite will expire in another 3-4 days. I posted this queries along with few others in 189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 6342 but was suggested to post here for answers. I have removed queries which are answered in the above thread.



*Only relevant experience or complete experience* 
Acs has deducted 4 years from my experience. In the nominated section should I still mention my experience deducting 4 years or my complete experience ? I can't see an option to mark some of my experience (which was not assessed as relevant - 4 years) by ACS as irrelevant ?
My total exp is 8.5 , but according to ACS, it is only 4.5 yrs.


*Foreign deputation address*
In overseas employment in countries other than resident country ( India - in my case) , I have been on onsite deputation from my indian employer to an African country thrice for 7 days, 80 days and 60 days respectively. I definitely can't get address for my third trip accommodation address as it is almost 5 years ago. Can I give my employer office location in that country as residence address for all the three trips? Anyway even if I get the hotel address for my first two trips, I am afraid they cannot confirm as I don't recollect they maintaining any kind of electronic bills. It was only a paper receipt. Also, I need to select country from drop down, so cannot give custom value.

*Vacation* 
While I was on a deputation to a foreign country, I visited the neighboring country on vacation for two days. Should this also be mentioned ? As I need to select country from drop down, I cannot give custom value to country.

*Roles & Responsibilities Description*
There is a column for roles and responsibilities description for my employment experience in 300 characters.
I have already provided in detail to ACS. Can I summarize content shared with ACS here as character limitation is only 300 ? Also, can I submit the same docs I submitted to ACS as proof (notarized ref letter from my manager listing roles and responsibilities) or do they have a different format ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prodigy+ said:


> Hi Folks, Please clarify my doubts below. I am finalizing my visa Application as my Visa invite will expire in another 3-4 days. I posted this queries along with few others in 189 & 190 visa applicants - Page 6342 but was suggested to post here for answers. I have removed queries which are answered in the above thread. Only relevant experience or complete experience Acs has deducted 4 years from my experience. In the nominated section should I still mention my experience deducting 4 years or my complete experience ? I can't see an option to mark some of my experience (which was not assessed as relevant - 4 years) by ACS as irrelevant ? My total exp is 8.5 , but according to ACS, it is only 4.5 yrs. Foreign deputation address In overseas employment in countries other than resident country ( India - in my case) , I have been on onsite deputation from my indian employer to an African country thrice for 7 days, 80 days and 60 days respectively. I definitely can't get address for my third trip accommodation address as it is almost 5 years ago. Can I give my employer office location in that country as residence address for all the three trips? Anyway even if I get the hotel address for my first two trips, I am afraid they cannot confirm as I don't recollect they maintaining any kind of electronic bills. It was only a paper receipt. Also, I need to select country from drop down, so cannot give custom value. Vacation While I was on a deputation to a foreign country, I visited the neighboring country on vacation for two days. Should this also be mentioned ? As I need to select country from drop down, I cannot give custom value to country. Roles & Responsibilities Description There is a column for roles and responsibilities description for my employment experience in 300 characters. I have already provided in detail to ACS. Can I summarize content shared with ACS here as character limitation is only 300 ? Also, can I submit the same docs I submitted to ACS as proof (notarized ref letter from my manager listing roles and responsibilities) or do they have a different format ?



1- mark the 4 years as irrelevant

2- write employer address as base office address

Add deputation address info to travel/residence answers not in work answer

3- in travel section as well

4- write a shortened form of letter sent to ACS


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> 2- write employer address as base office address
> 
> Add deputation address info to travel/residence answers not in work answer
> 
> 3- in travel section as well


Can you please elaborate on these two points ? Do you mean I can share my Employer office address in that country as residence address ?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prodigy+ said:


> Can you please elaborate on these two points ? Do you mean I can share my Employer office address in that country as residence address ?


No

In the visa application there are three questions (if I recall correctly). One for travel (not sure about this one, I think it's in Form 80), one for residence addresses, one for work.

In work, write the BASE office address (home office address). 

In residence, write where you ACTUALLY stayed during your business trips

In travel, write your travels for work as business trips/missions


----------



## prodigy+ (Aug 16, 2013)

TheExpatriate said:


> No
> 
> In residence, write where you ACTUALLY stayed during your business trips


I cannot get the exact address on where I stayed. I am only filing application and not sure about Form 80. Is form 80 required for filing application or is a document that is required if CO asks for it. Rightnow I am only concerned about Visa application as my invite would expire in 3-4 days. Hence please advice.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

prodigy+ said:


> I cannot get the exact address on where I stayed. I am only filing application and not sure about Form 80. Is form 80 required for filing application or is a document that is required if CO asks for it. Rightnow I am only concerned about Visa application as my invite would expire in 3-4 days. Hence please advice.


write as much as you can remember. Hotel name or neighborhood or even city

Form 80 can be filled later on no issue now


----------



## BossLadyMo (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello house. Pls if I am not claiming points for experience, but I have been employed in the period immediately before visa lodging, do I click yes when filling the visa form, or click no?


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

please correct me if wrong.
1. all docs need to be attested right? also, do i need to take a color print for notarizing or black and white is fine?


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear,

I’m having few queries in visa application on the question “has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years”.

I have completed Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment from Engineers Australia for the work experience from Sep 2006 to Oct 2010 and Feb 2011 to May 2016. (Total 9 years 4 months) and filled these details exactly in the EOI. 

I also worked from Oct 2005 to Aug 2006 (10 months) and Nov 2010 to Jan 2011 (3 months), total 13 months experience and didn’t mention this employment history in EOI or got assessment since I do not have experience / reference letters.

1.	Is it advisable to mention this 13 months of work experience on visa application and mark as not related to the nominated position just to show total 10 years of work experience? 
2.	Is 9 years 4 months of work experience is sufficient to claim the points or do we have to show 10 years of work experience?
3.	Can we add new employment details on the visa application or will it contradict the details provided in the EOI? I’ve read on forums, providing new info on visa application which is not mentioned on EOI will be subjected to rejection of application.
4.	Do you want me to fill the same info which has been provided in EOI without making changes in the visa application? 
5.	If I do not mention this employment details (13 months) on visa application, I have to give complete employment history on FORM 80. Will DIBP ask me to submit reference letters for this employment? Pls. advise.


----------

